# Hilfe! Problem bei Verbindung über JDBC/ODBC



## binsi (25. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein *RIESEN *Problem.

Ich muss mit Java auf eine db++ Datenbank verbinden. Das will ich über den ODBC-Treiber 
via JDBC/ODBC-Bridge machen.
Das Problem bei dieser Datenbank ist, dass die eigentliche Datasource (im Normalfall die eigentliche Datenbank) 
den eigentlichen Datenbanken übergeordnet sind und diese in verschiedenen Verzeichnisses liegen 
(z.B. C:\meinDIr\rels, C:\meinDIr\rels2, C:\meinDIr\rels3,...). 
Wenn ich nun via JDBC auf eine dieser Datenbank verbinden will, so kann ich partout nirgends 
den "Path" Parameter angeben, damit ich auch auf die entsprechende DB komme, sondern nur eben 
den Datasource Namen (= den Namen der ODBC Verbindung die ich unter Windows XP eingerichtet habe)
 in meinem Fall "lohn_dbplus".

Wenn ich z.B. über Excel Daten aus dieser ODBC-Quelle importiere, bwz. daraus eine neue 
Abfrage erstelle, dann sieht der Ablauf (in VB ausgedrückt) wie folgt aus:


```
With ActiveSheet.QueryTables.Add(Connection:= "ODBC;DSN=lohn_dbplus;UID=;PWD=;PATH=C:/meinDir/rels;;IDENT=0;", Destination:=Range("A1"))
```

Hier wird also via ODBC auf die Datenquelle "lohn_dbplus" verbunden. 
Benutzername/Passwort sind nicht nötig und der PATH ist eben der der Relation bzw. Datenbank.
Diese Variante funktioniert problemlos.

Wie aber erreiche ich das in Java?

Sitze nun schon 2 Tage an dem Problem und komme partout nicht weiter...

Bitte helft mir!!!

Danke und Gruß, binsi


----------



## Gast (2. Nov 2005)

Also die Ursache ist ja wohl offensichtlich, oder?


----------



## binsi (2. Nov 2005)

Was für eine produktive Antwort ;-)

Ist sie das denn wirklich?

Habe übrigens inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden. Meiner Meinung nach war es auf die nicht optimale Umsetzung der SChnittstelle zurückzuführen. Wenn man im ODBC-Treiber nämlich nur EINE Datenbank angibt, dann erhalte ich Zugriff darauf. Bei mehr als einem Datenbank kommt der Fehler. Als Lösung habe ich nun einfach die selbe Datasource mehrfach angelegt mit jeweils einer anderen Datenbank.

Oder auf welche Ursache hast du abgezielt?

Gruß, binsi


----------



## Sky (2. Nov 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also die Ursache ist ja wohl offensichtlich, oder?





			
				binsi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für eine produktive Antwort ;-)
> 
> Ist sie das denn wirklich?


Hier läuft gerade ein Witzbold rum, der es anscheinend lustig findet, Antworten zu schreiben... egal wie die Frage ist, und egal ob er (oder sie) Ahnung hat ;-)


----------



## binsi (2. Nov 2005)

...verstehe ;-)

hab mich schon gewundert, dass tatsächlich jemand vor mir eine Lösung gefunden hat :-D


----------

